# Soda City Comic Con?



## Protoshy (Mar 29, 2017)

This is technically not a furry convention, however last year there was a panel they held that was, "Meet the Furries." I am not sure if this panel is here yearly, and would like to know if any of you might have a clue. Even if its not, is anyone going this year? It's a South Carolina convention held in Columbia for those who don't know.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

I maybe going to Soda City, depending on when it is!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wait, there's a place called "Soda City"? Sounds refreshing.


----------



## Simo (Apr 6, 2017)

Is it caffeinated?


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

If you like Pepsi, yes.


----------



## Protoshy (Apr 6, 2017)

Nova Scarlett said:


> I maybe going to Soda City, depending on when it is!


Soda City is in August, on the 26th.


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for the date!


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 7, 2017)

Ah nuts, these clowns beat me to the joke.


----------



## Protoshy (Apr 7, 2017)

Glaedr said:


> Ah nuts, these clowns beat me to the joke.


haha, yeah. I'm not really sure what it was named for to be honest. I'm not aware of Columbia, South Carolina being related to soda at all.


----------



## Elina Longtale (Apr 16, 2017)

Is there normally a good turnout for SodaCity?


----------



## Nova Scarlett (Apr 17, 2017)

This year will be my first time going, so I don't really know!


----------



## Protoshy (Apr 19, 2017)

Elina Longtale said:


> Is there normally a good turnout for SodaCity?


I looked into it a little and SodaCity has only been going since 2015. Its first year didn't get a good turnout because of a flood that happened a few days prior, but its second year (Last year, the only one I've been too) had a lot of people, it almost seemed a little too crowded but we managed. This year might have a higher turn out just because of the total solar eclipse that will pass right over Columbia (but the event takes place 5 days afterward, so maybe not).


----------

